# Pictures of you, and your 3-D shooting



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

The closest I've ever been to Huntin4elk.


----------



## Kal (Mar 25, 2007)

Our very first time on a outdoor 3-D course Yesterday. ( new Archers) 
Had a lot of fun and no lost arrows thankfully found the 2 that went a little High. Only have shot Target spots before this. First time ever out to 57 yards on a Elk Target. I am glad they had a practice range out to 50 yards to set up sights. Crummy Cel phone camera


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heres me


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

from today.....


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Last week @ Fairfield F&G shoot, 2nd place:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Another one of me at the Aberdeen's APG Bowmen club 3-D shoot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Heres mine*

Apex 7


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*last weekend*

at Deep Fork Archery - Tryon, OK


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

JAG said:


> at Deep Fork Archery - Tryon, OK



Nice bow(s)!


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is one of my shooting buddy right before the Paris, Tx pro-am. Alot of you may know him from the Sure-Loc trailer at the shoots. Stop by and say you seen Elvis at the shoot!!!! :wink: :wink: 


Sorry it is not better quality...best my phone can do!!!


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Not a 3D shoot, but a pic from a practice round at our local club.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Me in action ... :tongue:


----------



## ChiefG (Feb 4, 2007)

with my Drenalin


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Here's a recent pic (Topten 3D Shootout)
Mathews SBxt:wink:


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Me at the IBO Qualifier at Springfield, MA. 
Also a few local shoots.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Love the gator pic Scotty!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's me shooting the standing bear


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BowSitter said:


> Here's me shooting the standing bear



Love those real world shots!



Two pics stitched together showing a distance shot across a field.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's a couple of me from last year and one of my bow...I have a bunch of different accessories now though.


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Heres a couple of mine


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is one of mine!


----------



## Abnoba (Mar 27, 2007)

This was taken at the NFAA Marked Yardage Nationals in Redding CA, May 4, 5 & 6th, 2007.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a pic of my boy getting ready to tear it up at the Ingraham shoot Sun..


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> Here's a pic of my boy getting ready to tear it up at the Ingraham shoot Sun..


All right!! Boots and all!! That's great! Hope he enjoys it and keeps it up!


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

rudeman said:


> All right!! Boots and all!! That's great! Hope he enjoys it and keeps it up!


It's his 3rd shoot, making him some arrows that would stick stead of the blunt junkers that came w/the bow was the key to the kingdom. He's hooking up with almost every target at 10yrds and loving it. I'm so proud I could bust right now just typing this:banana:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

no pic but heres a vid http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8383965392706924806&q=ed+whipple&hl=en


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Me too.....*

Same shoot as some of these other guys....stiff competition for sure!



















Photo credits to Vonotto










Photo credit to Tedicast


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

*3d*

her are some pictures of me and my family shooting 3d at lenawee county great time.































[/ATTACH]


----------



## whunt49221 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kids*

That one in the green coat looks like a pro are you sure he is yours?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's me..

Local Deal









IBO in Springfield...


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Local shoot in De. Cold and windy, just the way I like it...NOT!


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Here I am at an ASA state qualifier. Shooting Conquest 2 with all Shrewd accessories.


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

the one in the green coat is a little pro and he is also my buddys kid but I would call him my own.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Here I am at the PA Bownunter Festival.


----------



## OLE MAN (Dec 25, 2005)

*3D Shoots!*

Here are a few of mine! As you can see, a couple of these targets got into the spring season!?!?
























THE OLE MAN


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*mushrooms*

ya ought ta eat those shrums


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

*Mill Creek 3D*

Here's some pics my buddy Curt took today and had posted over at Ultimate Bowhunter. Good times, good times:thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Simpson said:


> Here's some pics my buddy Curt took today and had posted over at Ultimate Bowhunter. Good times, good times:thumbs_up


Great pic's there Pat. Sorry I didn't get them posted here at AT yet. Y'all shot great and it was a great time.We gotta do it again real soon. We can all do Falmouth next Sunday if y'all wanna shoot. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

boaritupya said:


> Here's a recent pic (Topten 3D Shootout)
> Mathews SBxt:wink:


 Do you know the name of this archer that is in the front. He looks like my sisters boyfriend . But it,s not him. I just called him and emailed him the picture. He just told me he has a long lost twin brother. He is wondering if it could be him.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

YankeeRebel said:


> Great pic's there Pat. Sorry I didn't get them posted here at AT yet. Y'all shot great and it was a great time.We gotta do it again real soon. We can all do Falmouth next Sunday if y'all wanna shoot. :thumbs_up


We're in, we just need to hook up a time. Do you have a schedule for the Sherwood Bowmen (Dugger, IN)?


----------

